# Carrot Wine



## Tom (Sep 21, 2009)

Carrot Wine Recipe

This is their recipe for one gallon (I think I can't post this on the site because of copyright law...?)

It also occurs to me that, for the huge amount of carrots you have, there might be a better way of extracting the carrot juice (the book is written for people making wine without special equipment). I do believe that this would make a good wine though - like I said, everything I've made from that book has been delicious.

This is per 1 gallon of wine:

6lbs carrots, scrubbed and sliced
12 oz orange juice concentrate
8oz golden raisins, chopped
2lbs white sugar
1lb clover honey
1 campden tablet

For yeast starter:
1package Montrachet yeast
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 1/2 cups orange juice

Place the carrots in a large pot with 2 qts of water, add the orange juice concentrate, raisins, sugar, and honey and boil for 10 minutes, removing any scum that rises to the surface. Cool. Strain out the carrots, reserving 1 cup. Put the carrots into a straining bag and add the back to the liquid. Transfer the mixture into a fermenter and add 2 qts of water and the campden tablet. Let sit for 24 hours.

Make the yeast starter and add to must when ready.

* the recipe just says "rack as needed to clear* during fermentation, but they estimate total fermentation time to be around three to four months.


----------



## Christ (Jul 5, 2010)

What food pairing would u suggest for this wine carrot wine Tom?


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL !
A good steak.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 5, 2010)

Awww this kare-wit wesipe is wubbing me the wong way.


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2010)

Time to go back in your hole (corner)


----------



## hollysurly (Jun 18, 2012)

*I also want to share one carrot wine rercipe -*

This year I declared to accomplish some wine, as I do like a canteen of wine or 2. I like a dry white wine, mainly South African, Australian and New Zealand wines I will dink.

So traveling aback to authoritative your own wine. I bethink my ancestor authoritative wine if I was 11 or 12, bethink traveling out and acrimonious blackberries to accomplish blackberry wine. Bethink my mum cogent my ancestor off for authoritative too abundant wine. So at the alpha of the year, afterwards talking to a acquaintance of my about authoritative your own wine I absitively to accomplish some. In the aboriginal aperture of the year these no bendable bake-apple about to accomplish wine with. So I absitively to accomplish a allotment wine. I opened the aboriginal canteen endure night, and acceptable being it is. It seemed so abundant bigger than if my ancestor was making, but again I assumption I shouldn’t accept been bubbler it at 14 traveling on 15.

So my carrot wine was nice and easy to make, going to make some more, as I only made a gallon and out the gallon, I got just 5 bottles, which won’t last long.

What you will need


So what do you need to make carrot wine I here you ask, well the recipe I use is around 35 years old. You will need

· 5 gallon bin with a tight lid

· 4lb’s of carrots

· Juice 1 lemon

· Juice 1 orange

· ½ oz of wine yeast

· 2-2 ½ lb’s of sugar

· 7 pints of boiling water

· Fermentation jar and air lock

_________________________________________________________________________________________

Oh some are fond of Spanish wine, and some are fond of French. 
http://www.pinspire.com.au/salliehayden
http://www.winepool.com.au/


----------



## alvachristeen (Nov 11, 2013)

INGREDIENTS:
4 lbs / 1,800 grams carrots
2 lbs / 900 grams sugar
3/4 lb / 340 grams sultanas
Juice of two lemons
Wine yeast

DIRECTIONS:

Boil the carrots and simmer until soft and strain on to the sugar. Stir in the sultanas and lemon juice. When the liquid in lukewarm, add the yeast. Cover and leave for seven days, stirring twice daily.

Using a fine sieve strain the liquid into a demijohn using an airlock to seal the jar. Store in a warm place and allow the fermentation to work itself out. When fermentation has ceased, rack the wine into a clean jar and place in a cooler environment and leave for a further few months. When the wine is clear and stable (approximately six months) siphon into bottles.


----------

